# It's tea boiler time!



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

The husky dog days of winter are here.:viking: Minus 25C this morning and according to the weather girl, it should go down the lower minus 30s tonight.
For the first time this season I used a full tea kettle of boiling water to unfreeze the g/h door and handle.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like what we've got is sliding you're way. Dot, how's Michigan doing temperature wise? 

So far, I've been lucky with my greenhouse door.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 23, 2011)

I was Canada was warm


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I was Canada was warm



Not everywhere unfortunately. But if you ever come around here, you'll have a warm welcome no matter the season.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 23, 2011)

Almost 11am here (just west of Toronto) and it's still -20...plus windchill out. I really don't like winter. Good thing we're getting to the end of it soon.


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2011)

I won't bother mentioning our forecast today…suffice it to say, the plants are going back outside.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Almost 11am here (just west of Toronto) and it's still -20...plus windchill out. I really don't like winter. Good thing we're getting to the end of it soon.



Same for us. But I still like winter. 

Shiva, what heating system do you have in your greenhouse?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

9F (-13C) here... Too cold!


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello from zero in Northern Lower Michigan. Its warm here compared to minus 28 in Alpena. I'm watching a pair of pileated woodpecks at the suet feeder. Super cold night turned into a bright , sunny beautiful morning. Greenhouse was 46 with two heaters going.... restrepia love it... my few phrags are hanging in. Bud is still on besseae.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Same for us. But I still like winter.
> 
> Shiva, what heating system do you have in your greenhouse?



Propane and electric. I can't rely on one heat source alone.


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I have two electric heaters going, one is a vornado type, great for moving the air. the other is a guartz good for warming the air. Our non electric propane heater is broke. Upside new part should arrive this week. I don;t even want to think about the heating bill this month. Glad I switched to cymbidiums - they love this cold.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 23, 2011)

I see we pushed our cold weather to you guys to the east of us. Sorry about that. 

It's +3C here, and sunny, and it's supposed to be above zero for a week. Down right balmy.


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I am glad here with my -9C at the moment. 
Today it was -2C. 
But nearly no snow, so it will be hard on the orchids in the ground.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 23, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I see we pushed our cold weather to you guys to the east of us. Sorry about that.
> 
> It's +3C here, and sunny, and it's supposed to be above zero for a week. Down right balmy.



Most of Southern Ontario is pretty damp if its hovering around zero...I'll take -17 and Sunny. At least if you're moving and bundled you can keep warmish. 

I LOVE our summers though...28 feels like 34 with the humidex:drool: COME ON JULY!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

5F w/out wind chill factor tonight in NYC! YAAAAAY!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2011)

paphreek said:


> Sounds like what we've got is sliding you're way. Dot, how's Michigan doing temperature wise?
> 
> So far, I've been lucky with my greenhouse door.



Last night, it was -9 and this morning I went inside the greenhouse only to find my back-up heater wouldn't go on. It dropped to about 50ºF inside instead of the 55º it's supposed to be. My mechanical guy came out pretty quickly, and as soon as he took the cover off, it started up. He fussed with it awhile and took some readings and will call the factory tomorrow to see what is up with it. I'm going out later this evening to check on things -- and to take out an electric heater, just in case. But it worked fine the rest of today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

My greenhouse door was slightly frozen -- I had to really tug on it to open it. And there was frost inside around the bottoms of most of the windows. 

I do not like these temperatures! It's supposed to be similarly cold tonight.

Thanks for asking, Ross.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Last night, it was -9 and this morning I went inside the greenhouse only to find my back-up heater wouldn't go on. It dropped to about 50ºF inside instead of the 55º it's supposed to be. My mechanical guy came out pretty quickly, and as soon as he took the cover off, it started up. He fussed with it awhile and took some readings and will call the factory tomorrow to see what is up with it. I'm going out later this evening to check on things -- and to take out an electric heater, just in case. But it worked fine the rest of today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> My greenhouse door was slightly frozen -- I had to really tug on it to open it. And there was frost inside around the bottoms of most of the windows.
> 
> ...



In spite of both heat sources being new and working well, I still get nervous about the cold. It is like some malevolent presence waiting to swoop in and kill everything.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, it's minus 30 at 5AM this morning and the best I can do with both heaters working max is in the high 10Cs inside the g/h. The inside walls are frosted and of course, I had to unfreeze the door with a big pitcher of hot water to get in. The good news is it's supposed to be much warmer tonight, in the low minus 20Cs. :evil:


----------



## paphreek (Jan 24, 2011)

Take heart, Shiva. We've got some warmer weather coming in. The current temp is 11F (-12C). Hopefully it will slide your way.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2011)

Here it was -32,6 at 6 AM!!!!

But I don't have a GH!!! So I used the boiling water for my coffee!

You are right, Shiva. It should be "much" warmer tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2011)

well, it's not supposed to get below zero tonight, but that's because it's supposed to start snowing again (let's have a big sarcastic YaY! for that!). at least it will be warm enough for my plants to arrive from meyers wednesday without turning into little green icicles


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2011)

Yaaaay! You can put a styrofoam container and a heat pack for the mailman to leave the plants on your entrance!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm just gonna keep quiet. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2011)

Good idea or we'll send you some of this!


----------

